
Software was eating the world – now landlords are eating everything - buss
https://medium.com/@sbuss/software-was-eating-the-world-now-landlords-are-eating-everything-e21ba6802f54
======
buss
See other discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20779868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20779868)

